# Skyrocket T-mobile SMS Issues



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this is probably a long shot, but I thought I would present my problem here and see if anyone knows of a solution.

Yesterday I switched my fiancee from her dumb verizon phone to an unlocked Skyrocket on a T-mobile prepaid plan. We ported her number over and flashed a T-mobile radio, so everything works great and she gets HSPA+. Only problem so far is that, when she is in a low signal area (where she currently works), she doesn't seem to get all of my texts messages. Sometimes they go through, and other times, the messages just don't come. Ever. She's on a cm10 nightly. Any thoughts?


----------

